# Grilling frozen steaks



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Hmmm whats the best way to prepare steaks that were frozen? Obviously as steaks defrost, some of the juices/blood leave it so I'm guessing it wont be as tasty or soft. 

I usually grill my steaks on a stove top on a cast iron pan (about 4min per side on a normal sized steak) and it works well but I've never dealt with a frozen one. Any tips?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Montreal Steak Spice


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I was wondering why that sounded so familiar. I checked in my stock pile of stuff I buy and keep in the cold room and found I had purchased one jar about 2 months back just on a whim. I'll be trying this then 

Thanks.



JumboJones said:


> Montreal Steak Spice


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If I have a frozen steak, I'll defrost it just enough so you can sort of bend it around but it's still frozen, and throw it onto a hot grill a couple of minutes each side... that is if you like a rare steak.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

If you're in a hurry, defrost it in some water (not hot). If you are into marinades, then buy some Italian salad dressing and pour that over top of the steak. An old family secret recipe that will leave your steaks tender.

Personally I use a Texas dry rub (paprika, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, salt, pepper, cumin, and garlic powder) rub it on the steak before grilling. You want to enhance the flavour of the meat, not disguise it.

When grilling remember the finger technique for checking for doneness. Take your thumb and place it on your index finger. Feel the muscle below your thumb. That's rare. Next place your thumb on your middle finger. Thats medium rare. Next is well done and your pinky in burnt.

BTW, a cast iron pan is frying. Not grilling. Grilling is with propane or charcoal and BBQ is with wood and smoke.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

good advise, but if possible, use a microwave for defrosting other than running water, unless the steak is still in a cryo-pack






MaxPower said:


> If you're in a hurry, defrost it in some water (not hot). If you are into marinades, then buy some Italian salad dressing and pour that over top of the steak. An old family secret recipe that will leave your steaks tender.
> 
> Personally I use a Texas dry rub (paprika, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, salt, pepper, cumin, and garlic powder) rub it on the steak before grilling. You want to enhance the flavour of the meat, not disguise it.
> 
> ...


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Max  I've tried the italian dressing as my friend told me about that a while back. Seems to work well. I'm going to try that montreal spice thing and next time what you suggested.

PS. I guess you're right about the frying vs grilling. I thought it was called grilling if you didnt add any oil (I use essentially a dry pan).





MaxPower said:


> If you're in a hurry, defrost it in some water (not hot). If you are into marinades, then buy some Italian salad dressing and pour that over top of the steak. An old family secret recipe that will leave your steaks tender.
> 
> Personally I use a Texas dry rub (paprika, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, salt, pepper, cumin, and garlic powder) rub it on the steak before grilling. You want to enhance the flavour of the meat, not disguise it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

djstp said:


> good advise, but if possible, use a microwave for defrosting other than running water, unless the steak is still in a cryo-pack


It would take forever to defrost under running water and your arms would get tired 

I meant putting the steak in a freezer bag and place in a pan or bowl with water.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I've mentioned to numerous people to pick up Weber's Big Book of Grilling. Tons of useful tips and recipes. I have yet to find a bad recipe in this book. Essentially it is my bible for grilling.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My trick for defrosting steaks is to stick them in a good zip lock bag (the kind with a slider - they are more dependable leakwise) then I pour steak sauce right into the bag, squeeze out any air and seal. As the steaks start to thaw you can manipulate them by hand to accelerate the process and to get the sauce all over.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Electric grills like the Foreman grill work quite well. If the steak is high quality, you'll get a tender and juicy meal from the freezer to your plate in under 15 minutes. If the steak is not high quality, you'll just get a meal.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If you like marinating steaks before grilling or throwing them on the barbecue, try President's Choice "*Zesty Thai*" salad dressing (contains ****** lime, ginger, lemon grass). Marinate for three or four hours. Way, way good. _Way_ good.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Perhaps I should have added Salad dressing of your choice. The vinegar breaks down the fibers of the meat and leaves it very tender. Obviously the longer the better.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Hey thats a really smart idea  I like it!



rgray said:


> My trick for defrosting steaks is to stick them in a good zip lock bag (the kind with a slider - they are more dependable leakwise) then I pour steak sauce right into the bag, squeeze out any air and seal. As the steaks start to thaw you can manipulate them by hand to accelerate the process and to get the sauce all over.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I never have this problem with tofu.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

<shudders>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

<raises hand in agreement>

Anything that looks like a block of slightly decomposed lard should never be consumed.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> I never have this problem with tofu.


Tofu = "coagulated bean curd" = Ugh!!! I can't imagine how hungry I'd have to be to gag that stuff down (and keep it there).


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh I don't mind tofu at all, as long as it's prepared well. There are a lot of great recipes out there. Ditto for seitan etc.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

> My trick for defrosting steaks is to stick them in a good zip lock bag (the kind with a slider - they are more dependable leakwise) then I pour steak sauce right into the bag, squeeze out any air and seal. As the steaks start to thaw you can manipulate them by hand to accelerate the process and to get the sauce all over.





contoursvt said:


> Hey thats a really smart idea  I like it!


I discovered this trick when I was short of sauce/marinade one day. You need very little sauce to get the job done with this method. Using it as a defrost technique came later. I like Diana's stuff. the salad dressing tip mentioned above should also work well with this method..


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

From frozen:

With a Foreman Grill, I throw it on frozen. By the time the outside is cooked, the inside is warm and red. Rare, just the way I like it.

For my BBQ, I thaw it by sinking it in a bowl of warm water. Then onto a super hot grill.

NEVER, EVER MICROWAVE! Microwaves will destroy the texture, cook some parts, leave other parts untouched.

Montreal Steak Spice is heavenly. I don't use anything else. I tried the Montreal Steak Rub, but just wasn't the same.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Montreal Steak Spice is heavenly. I don't use anything else. I tried the Montreal Steak Rub, but just wasn't the same.


If you buy a nice cut of meat, do you find that you still want the spice? For me, a bad cut involves dumping stuff on it, such as cayenne but, for a good cut, just a little pepper.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Beej said:


> If you buy a nice cut of meat, do you find that you still want the spice? For me, a bad cut involves dumping stuff on it, such as cayenne but, for a good cut, just a little pepper.


I just use a little, just to give it a little extra flavour kick. I never use steak sauce (I see some people drown their steaks in it - yuck).


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I just use a little, just to give it a little extra flavour kick. I never use steak sauce (I see some people drown their steaks in it - yuck).


Perhaps another purist. Lamb with mint jelly or without? :heybaby:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Beej said:


> Perhaps another purist. Lamb with mint jelly or without? :heybaby:


I always used mint sauce. http://farawayfoods.com/cbmintsauce.html


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe next time I'm in TO we can go out for some lamb, very lightly spiced, without sauce and see what you think. For me, steak and lamb are best largely on their own, when done right. But I'm always open to something new for the rare treat.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> But I'm always open to something new for the_ rare _treat.


I love tartar...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Beej said:


> Maybe next time I'm in TO we can go out for some lamb, very lightly spiced, without sauce and see what you think. For me, steak and lamb are best largely on their own, when done right. But I'm always open to something new for the rare treat.


Sounds like a date!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> Sounds like a date!


Eeeeewwwhhh!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I love tartar...


Yummy. Would GT be jealous? :love2:


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know why you guys are so fearful of using some hot water. If you buy your steaks from M&Ms they come vacuum sealed, and I've purchased some recently from the grocery store the same way. Just fill your sink with hot water out of the tap and throw the steaks in. They dethaw in about 10 minutes from a super frozen state(my freezer keeps things very cold) and are ready to be thrown on the grill. I find myself with regards to seasoning am normally pretty minimalistic, as I find a properly cooked steak will typically taste good on it's own. If I am feeling like marinading I'll typically add some wooster sauce and some garlic seasonings, as well as some ground pepper.

I'll second the thought mentioned about never microwaving. If I ever use the microwave to defrost meat I will dethaw it to the point I can get the meat apart and that's it. Microwaves cook the snot out of meat when dethawing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And it's a good thing too. I hate snot in my meat.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> I don't know why you guys are so fearful of using some hot water. If you buy your steaks from M&Ms they come vacuum sealed, and I've purchased some recently from the grocery store the same way. Just fill your sink with hot water out of the tap and throw the steaks in. They dethaw in about 10 minutes from a super frozen state(my freezer keeps things very cold) and are ready to be thrown on the grill. I find myself with regards to seasoning am normally pretty minimalistic, as I find a properly cooked steak will typically take good on it's own. If I am feeling like marinading I'll typically add some wooster sauce and some garlic seasonings, as well as some ground pepper.
> 
> I'll second the thought mentioned about never microwaving. If I ever use the microwave to defrost meat I will dethaw it to the point I can get the meat apart and that's it. Microwaves cook the snot out of meat when dethawing.


Because the hot water can cook the meat.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Maybe next time I'm in TO we can go out for some lamb, very lightly spiced, without sauce and see what you think. For me, steak and lamb are best largely on their own, when done right. But I'm always open to something new for the rare treat.


I enjoy marinades, rubs etc. with chicken and pork, but beef and lamb is salt and pepper territory for me too. Lamb is a special favourite in our home.

Having said that, I sometimes throw a pile of Pevre, a Chilean salsa, onto the plate. There are many variations on the recipe, but I largely stick to that used by wife, who is Chilean. I don't drown the meat in it, just put some on the side. It compliments red meats wonderfully.

Still, I am reluctant to interrupt the experience of a good quality steak correctly grilled.

Oh - I rarely cook steak from frozen and only defrost at room temp or in _cold_ water.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too thaw frozen meats only using cold water. Hot water destroys the flavour. Period. End of story. If you have been using hot water, stop. Try cold and enjoy the difference.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Hot water works perfectly for me that you very much. I may remind you of the fact that the meat is frozen solid. By putting it in hot water it expidites the dethawing process drastically. By the time you pull it out of the water after 10 minutes the water is luke warm and your steak is pliable and still a little frozen in the middle. I just looked up this article that points out that most water heaters in Canada are set to 60 C or 140 F, and that's at max. My oven doesn't even have a setting that low. If you drop a steak or 2 in there the water temperature will drop dramatically from that peak temperature in the span of 10 minutes. You're not going to cook anything in water of that temperature. And since the packages are vacuum sealed none of the juice goes anywhere.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> And since the packages are vacuum sealed none of the juice goes anywhere.


Indeed it does. The 'juices' are indeed still inside the vacuum package..... They are just not in the meat.... and so are lost to the cooking....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> Hot water works perfectly for me that you very much. I may remind you of the fact that the meat is frozen solid. By putting it in hot water it expidites the dethawing process drastically. By the time you pull it out of the water after 10 minutes the water is luke warm and your steak is pliable and still a little frozen in the middle. I just looked up this article that points out that most water heaters in Canada are set to 60 C or 140 F, and that's at max. My oven doesn't even have a setting that low. If you drop a steak or 2 in there the water temperature will drop dramatically from that peak temperature in the span of 10 minutes. You're not going to cook anything in water of that temperature. And since the packages are vacuum sealed none of the juice goes anywhere.


Then you enjoy your steak. Just don't invite me over for dinner.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

modsuperstar said:


> Hot water works perfectly for me that you very much. I may remind you of the fact that the meat is frozen solid. By putting it in hot water it expidites the dethawing process drastically. By the time you pull it out of the water after 10 minutes the water is luke warm and your steak is pliable and still a little frozen in the middle. I just looked up this article .




My mother warned me against this unsafe practice way back in the 1950s. I would say you have been lucky not to have been very ill.

What you should have looked up is THIS article:

The Big Thaw - Safe Defrosting Methods
for Consumers

“Uh, oh! You're home and forgot to defrost something for dinner. You grab a package of meat or chicken and use hot water to thaw it fast. But is this safe? What if you remembered to take food out of the freezer, but forgot and left the package on the counter all day while you were at work?

Neither of these situations are safe, and these methods of thawing lead to foodborne illness. Food must be kept at a safe temperature during "the big thaw." Foods are safe indefinitely while frozen. However, as soon as food begins to defrost and become warmer than 40 °F, any bacteria that may have been present before freezing can begin to multiply.

Foods should never be thawed or even stored on the counter, or defrosted in hot water. Food left above 40 °F (unrefrigerated) is not at a safe temperature.”

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Big_Thaw/index.asp

Or this article:

Activity 1. THAWING MEAT
Principles involved:

•	Never thaw food on the counter or let it sit out of the refrigerator for more than 2 hours.
•	Food should not be out of the refrigerator over 1 hour in high summer heat (90?F and above).
•	Foods should not be defrosted in hot water. Food left above 40°F (unrefrigerated) is not at a safe temperature.
•	There are three safe ways to defrost food: in the refrigerator, in cold water, and in the microwave.
•	The major advantage of refrigerator thawing is the constant temperature (40?F or below), where food will remain safe.
•	In cold water thawing, the food must be in a leak-proof package or plastic bag. If the bag leaks, bacteria from the air or surrounding environment could be introduced into the food.
•	When microwave defrosting meat, plan to cook it immediately after thawing.

http://www.fshn.uiuc.edu/extension/...Meat_files/Lesson_5_Thawing_Meat_Activity.htm

Or this article:

I know I’m not supposed to thaw meat on the counter, but how should I thaw meat safely?
If safe, wholesome meat has been purchased, transported, handled, and stored safely, you can thaw it safely.
Properly handled meat stored in a freezer at 0°F will always be safe although the quality will deteriorate over time. Freezing meat keeps bacteria in a dormant stage. However, once thawed, these bacteria can become active again.
Never thaw meat on the counter or let it sit out of the refrigerator for more than two hours. In the summer, reduce this time to 1 hour. Never defrost meat in hot water.
There are 3 Safe Ways To Defrost Meat:
•	In the refrigerator
•	In cold water
•	In the microwave

http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/meatsafety/preparation/thawing.html


----------

